# Pig stickin



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

My brother and I went to do some work at his place and managed to get up early enough to go and sit at a couple of feeders. About 10 min after I sat down, I could hear something coming my way in a hurry......It was my bro. He said that the hogs were already all under his feeder and he suggested we go and make a stalk. I told him we should stay put and they would prob make their way over to us and before we could debate about it, about a dozen small pigs pop out of the woods without even a wind test and barrel right in. By this point, I was on the ground next to my brother just inside the treeline and after he stuck one, they were confused enough for me to get an arrow into one as well. My brothers shot was perfect and even though I hit my pig way back(he was trotting off) I must have hit an artery because he fell almost immediately after going only 5 yds.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Good job! Im ready for bow season!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome shootin...what kinda bows do you and your brothers have??


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Man I sure am looking forward to some of that myself. 

Good going,


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Those are perfect eatin' size. Congrats!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

oh and i dont know where you are located or how you cleaned them...but i took one pig about that size to the processor and he skinned it and smoked it whole with cherry wood...holy **** best pig i have ever had


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Those are perfect eatin' size. Congrats!!!


 . . . and perfect for making tamales . . . wg


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh man that's the size that we split them in two and they go on the pit on into the smoker lol. Good job guys!



> . . . and perfect for making tamales . . . wg


She has a point...they do make good tamales but I like to use the large sows for that...**** now I'm hungry for tamales.

TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> . . . and perfect for making tamales . . . wg





Trouthunter said:


> She has a point...they do make good tamales but I like to use the large sows for that...**** now I'm hungry for tamales.
> 
> TH


No doubt, it is getting that time again. We only have two dozen left from the last ones we had made up around Christmas. We used this one for them,








ended up with half a freezer full, and still gave a lot of it away.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great job on the pigs guys.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great post, you possibly hit the second in the Liver lots of dark blood from it and very deadly, you have another one sneeeeekn in behind you.....WW


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Browning Illusion and Mathews DXT (best mathews ever made...IMO) were the bows of choice!!! Cant wait til deer season.


----------

